# AirPort ne possède pas d'adresse IP



## iBookGuy (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un iBook G4, 1.33GHz, avec 1.5Go de RAM, le tout sous Mac OS 10.5.8.

Il y a moins d'une semaine tout fonctionnait normalement, mais cela fait maintenant trois jours que quand j'active l'AirPort, il me détecte les bornes disponibles, je sélectionne la mienne, je tape ma clef WEP et il s'y connecte, le seul bémol c'est qu'il m'affiche dans les préférences réseaux : "AirPort ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut donc pas accéder à Internet"

Et là je ne sais pas comment faire, je suis passé au Mac en août dernier et certaines choses me dépassent encore ! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider là dessus se serait sympa :rateau:

[J'ai une Freebox]


----------



## Rez2a (21 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être qu'il suffirait de mettre une adresse statique ?
Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient, mais ma Livebox ne veux plus m'attribuer d'adresse automatiquement non plus depuis quelques temps.
Bon, de mémoire, le réseau par défaut des Freebox est 192.168.1.0, donc essaie la configuration suivante :

Va dans Préférences Réseau -> Airport -> Avancé -> TCP/IP.
Passe "Configurer IPV4" à "Manuellement" et entre les adresses suivantes :
Adresse IPV4 : 192.168.1.60 (c'est une adresse au pif, normalement ça devrait pas être déjà attribué)
Sous-Réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1

Ensuite, dans l'onglet DNS :
Clique sur le "+" dans la colonne de gauche, et ajoute l'adresse "192.168.1.1".
Fais Ok, Appliquer, et regarde si ça fonctionne.


----------



## iBookGuy (21 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement, maintenant il me dit "Airport est connecté à NomDeMaConnection et possède l'adresse IP 192.168.1.60" mais quand j'ouvre Safari il y a toujours échec de connexion... Donc au final je suis connecté sans l'être !?
Quoi qu'il en soit merci d'abord pour ta réponse, surtout à cette heure ci !
Sur ce bonne nuit


----------



## Rez2a (21 Novembre 2009)

Zut.
Essaie de retourner dans les paramètres de la connexion, dans l'onglet DNS, supprime l'adresse que je t'ai donnée (192.168.1.1) et ajoute celle-ci à la place : 212.27.40.240
Au pire, ouvre le Terminal (/Applications/Utilitaire), et entre la commande suivante : ping 209.85.229.147 (c'est l'adresse d'un serveur Google).
Si ça te renvoie autre chose que "No route to host" ou un message du style, c'est que ta connexion fonctionne.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Il me semble que sur les Freebox, par défaut les adresses du réseau local sont du type 192.168.*0*.x .

Par ailleurs je m'étonne que l'attribution d'adresse par DHCP n'ait pas réglé le problème automatiquement.

Peut-être faudrait-il regarder du côté du paramétrage de la Freebox (en se connectant avec un câble Ethernet) pour en avoir le coeur net.


----------



## Rez2a (21 Novembre 2009)

Oh, merde, tu as raison, par défaut la Freebox est en 192.168.0.x.

Bon ben, dans la configuration TCP/IP, essaie juste de remplacer ton adresse IPV4 (192.168.1.60) par 192.168.0.60.

Si il arrive déjà à avoir sa connexion comme ça, il pourra trifouiller les paramètres de la FB pour voir si le serveur DHCP est toujours activé.


----------



## iBookGuy (21 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'essayer avec IPV4 : 192.168.0.60. mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Ma connexion WIFI fonctionne, je l'utilise avec mon iPod Touch, sans avoir à tout changer.
Sinon dans le Terminal il me met bien "No route to host" (à répétition)


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Novembre 2009)

Il faut que tu te connectes à la console de configuration de ta Freebox pour voir ce qui s'y passe (cette console se trouve chez Free, à cette adresse : http://subscribe.free.fr/login/).

Peut-être peux-tu simplement le faire depuis ton iPod Touch.

Il faudrait que tu vérifies que le mode routeur a bien été activé, que le serveur DHCP (attribution automatique d'adresses) fonctionne, et qu'aucune restriction n'a été ajouté.


À tout hasard, vérifie sur ton iBook si un pare-feu n'empêcherait pas les communications au travers de l'Airport.


----------



## iBookGuy (21 Novembre 2009)

Il semblerait que tout soit en ordre sur mon compte Free, WIFI active, DHCP activé...
Sur l'iBook avec le diagnostic réseau il bloc à "FAI", pour savoir s'il y a un pare feu je fait comment ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Novembre 2009)

Le réglage du pare-feu est dans _Préférences système_>_Partage_ sous l'onglet _Coupe-feu_.


Dans la console de la Freebox, il faut surtout penser à vérifier que le routage est bien activé, et que la plage d'adresses DHCP permet bien d'attribuer au moins trois valeurs (pour la box, l'iPod Touch et l'iBook).






Ensuite il faut aller dans _Préférences système_>_Réseau_ et entrer dans la configuration de l'Airport pour fixer _Configuration IPv4_ à _DHCP_. Si aucune adresse n'apparaît automatiquement, il faut cliquer sur _Renouveler le bail DHCP_.


----------



## Rez2a (21 Novembre 2009)

iBookGuy, tu as quoi comme adresse DNS actuellement dans la configuration réseau de ton ordi ?
J'aurais dû préciser dans mon dernier post, mais si tu as laissé l'adresse que j'avais donnée au début (192.168.1.1) il faut la modifier par l'adresse de ta Freebox (192.168.0.1) voire, si ça marche toujours pas, directement par celle du serveur DNS de Free (212.27.40.240).

À la limite, tu peux tester ça en attendant : ouvre ton navigateur, et va à cette adresse : http://209.85.229.99
Si tu arrives bien sur Google, c'est bien un problème de DNS, ça se corrige en modifiant l'adresse du serveur DNS.
Si tu n'y arrives pas, le problème est autre part.

Pour info, si ça t'intéresse, le DNS sert, en gros, à faire correspondre une adresse d'un site (par exemple, www.google.com) et son adresse réelle (209.85.229.99)... si tu n'as pas de serveur DNS paramétré, lorsque tu essaies d'aller sur google.com, tu ne peux pas y arriver car ton ordi ne peut pas savoir à quelle adresse IP ça correspond ; dans un fonctionnement normal, ton ordi envoie "www.google.com" au serveur DNS, ce dernier renvoie à ton ordi l'adresse IP correspondante "209.85.229.99", et ton ordi accède donc directement à cette IP, même si c'est "invisble" dans le navigateur.

Si ta connexion fonctionne par ton iPod Touch, je parie que le problème vient simplement de là dans la configuration réseau de ton iBook.


----------



## iBookGuy (26 Novembre 2009)

Ah merci beaucoup pour le coup de Coupe Feu !! C'était ça, il n'était pas en "autoriser toutes les connexions"...


----------



## Dominus (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je remonte ce sujet car j'ai plus ou moins le même souci. J'ai  une Bbox, et j'avais le même problème, à savoir que, hier, tout marchait  du feu de dieu, et qu'aujourd'hui, ça ne veut plus. Airport est activé,  je capte pour réseau, je me connecte, ça se connecte sans souci au  Wi-Fi, et ça me met "AirPort ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et  ne peut donc pas accéder à Internet". Puis, tout d'un coup, ça passe à  "AirPort possède l&#8217;adresse IP auto-assignée 169.254.159.228 et ne sera  pas en mesure d&#8217;accéder à Internet". Pour enfin que mon réseau  disparaisse et qu'Airport ne détecte plus aucune réseau, jusqu'à ce que  je désactive/réactive, en boucle, en priant le seigneur pour que ça  fonctionne.
De plus, mon pare-feu est désactivé, et comme iBookGuy, le Wi-Fi fonctionne impeccablement sur mon iPod Touch.

Sachant que je suis un gros nul en informatique, je ne comprends rien à  tout ce qui est paramétrage, adresses IP et autres acronymes obscurs à  mes yeux.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je l'en remercie d'avance.


----------

